# Transfer Express Offers New Elasti Prints Clear



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Elasti Prints® Clear from Transfer Express takes screen printed transfers for heat-sensitive, stretchable polyester fabrics to a new level. By allowing you to create multicolor designs without a visible color outline, it lets you put color wherever it’s needed with no frame surrounding it for optimum effect. 

Designed for low-temperature application, Elasti Prints screen printed transfers are ideal for 100 percent polyester and cotton/poly-blend moisture-wicking performance apparel. Formulated to prevent melting or scorching, they are available in more than 50 stock colors, including clear, for maximum versatility. They are also CPSIA compliant.

To learn more, go to https://transferexpress.com/heat-applied-transfers/elasti-prints-screen-printed-transfers.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

